# tinydancer calls out cereal killer: topic: I don't care



## tinydancer

I just want the bullring up and running again.

You pick you cutie patoutie. 

I'll debate anything. I'll even hunt you down tonight and give you rep!

I'm stuck with pink till the end of the month for syrenn. 

I really really want to argue with someone.


----------



## tinydancer

ok some one else subs for cereal killer.............

no fair


----------



## TheOldSchool

I'll debate you about what is the best movie of all time 

Just let me know


----------



## tinydancer

wait a minute.................

where is connery or sky...........................


mmmmmmmmwhere are they


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> I'll debate you about what is the best movie of all time
> 
> Just let me know



Well game on if you give it up in advance. 

What do you like?

I love movies that reflect my life


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll debate you about what is the best movie of all time
> 
> Just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well game on if you give it up in advance.
> 
> What do you like?
> 
> I love movies that reflect my life
Click to expand...


You pick a movie and I pick a movie.  Then we debate which one is a better candidate for best movie of all time.  Ah?


----------



## TheOldSchool

My pick is "Forrest Gump"


----------



## TheOldSchool

It could take _weeks_ to come up with a competitor!


----------



## tinydancer

no that wont work

I'd have to talk about Joey Ramone and then I'd have to explain to kids about Joey Ramone......


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> It could take _weeks_ to come up with a competitor!



Ok

This could get really stupid.

Big trouble in little china


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could take _weeks_ to come up with a competitor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> This could get really stupid.
> 
> Big trouble in little china
Click to expand...


Excellent!  I'm an expert in all things "really stupid!"

But I'm also an expert in arguing why Forrest Gump is the greatest movie of all time.  And I'm pretty sure no amount of trouble in little china could beat it.


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could take _weeks_ to come up with a competitor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> This could get really stupid.
> 
> Big trouble in little china
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent!  I'm an expert in all things "really stupid!"
> 
> But I'm also an expert in arguing why Forrest Gump is the greatest movie of all time.  And I'm pretty sure no amount of trouble in little china could beat it.
Click to expand...


Are you sure you walked into the right room? I'm in debating.


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> This could get really stupid.
> 
> Big trouble in little china
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  I'm an expert in all things "really stupid!"
> 
> But I'm also an expert in arguing why Forrest Gump is the greatest movie of all time.  And I'm pretty sure no amount of trouble in little china could beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you walked into the right room? I'm in debating.
Click to expand...


You think I'm not a good debater?


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  I'm an expert in all things "really stupid!"
> 
> But I'm also an expert in arguing why Forrest Gump is the greatest movie of all time.  And I'm pretty sure no amount of trouble in little china could beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you walked into the right room? I'm in debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I'm not a good debater?
Click to expand...


Who said you were a debater?


----------



## TheOldSchool

eh


----------



## tinydancer

some fun


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> eh




At least thank you for playing. 

Appreciated.


----------

